# give him joint custody or not



## momredtinker (Jun 26, 2012)

I went out got a lawyer and pay for it for him to sign. It saids that I have primary custody and he has joint legal custody and something like that. He said he aint signing nothing unless he gets joint custody. But he gets joint custody he can said he doesnt have to paid child support right? Or put child support in the agreement too. What should I do here?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Depends, do you want the best for your kids, a 50/50 or the best for you, child support $$?


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Does he want Joint or does he want Shared?? Are you going 50 / 50 or are you going to have them with him getting visitations? (ie. every Wednesday and every other weekend).

If its 50 / 50 then child support will go to the lowest income.

Child support will be determined by how much each parent would receive if they had full custody, lowest amount would be subtracted by the highest amount.

Example.

Ex and I are doing 50 / 50 shared. She makes less than I do.

Lets say if she had them 100% I would pay her $1000.

If I had them 100% she would pay me $400.

So if it was shared with 50 / 50 then I would pay her $600 and then the 'extra' costs (which have to be agreed on) would be based on difference in income.


----------



## momredtinker (Jun 26, 2012)

ok thanks.


----------

